# Column design



## Stone (Mar 23, 2009)

I have been asked to build something similar to what is in this picture at a private residence. I have some ideas on how to build the columns but I would appreciate some input from some of the knowledgeable people on this forum and I may in the end hire an engineer anyway. Obviously a lot could go wrong if not done right. By the way, the piece in the picture was built in 1991 and still looks fine. Thanks.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Let engineer design and put his stamp on that! Don't know who or why but to each is own. That hurts my eyes.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like whomever wanted it really didn't in the end. The side walk/entry way is almost covered by the greenery. I know I wouldn't ever open that gate myself?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I would think those columns are poured reinforced concrete with a veneer shelf and those "cap" stones are set with anchors. Personally, I agree with heavy...they are nasty looking things.


----------



## Stone (Mar 23, 2009)

This is an old public art project and I am not a fan myself, but the client is. I hope to make something more aesthetically pleasing. I am trying to talk the client into something like in this picture but he really likes the original design but with more refined stonework.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd tell your client to stand under that right column behind that gate might as well be a fence. Then open and shut the gate as he looks straight up at that accident waiting to happen over his/her head. I don't know how much longer prayers are gonna hold that knife shaped large stone up. Can't even see mortar in there? That would be the right side as facing the picture in the thread start.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I would walk if they really wanted sh!t that could fall and kill someone. Its just moronic.


----------



## Stone (Mar 23, 2009)

I can build anything if it engineered right and I wouldn't do it if safety was an issue. Oh, one last thing before I leave for the day: To add to the logistical difficulties of this project, it is on an island, and everything would have to be ferried over.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Stone said:


> .....it is on an island, and everything would have to be ferried over.


$$$$$$


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Horrible looking thing. You will get more people avoiding it than admiring it.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Stone said:


> I can build anything if it engineered right and I wouldn't do it if safety was an issue. Oh, one last thing before I leave for the day: To add to the logistical difficulties of this project, it is on an island, and everything would have to be ferried over.


Sounds like Michigan maybe Lake Huron?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Like Bob Dylan said in one of his songs "it looks like a mattress balanced on a bottle of wine".:laughing:


----------



## Gordon Forsyth (May 18, 2015)

Everything has a fulcrum point, which is the point at which weight is equally balanced on both ends. I would suggest setting up something approximately the size that the top of the columns will be on the ground, possibly out of wood or brick, and marking out the point at which it is balanced. Definitely drill in and epoxy steel rods and set stone in a thin set mortar mixture. As for the columns 24"x24" reinforced with steel footers (minimum size varies by state and architectural design but should be at least as wide as the stone your trying to balance) with either steel reinforced formed concrete or 8"x8" concrete block with a stone veneer. However I would never attempt something like this in any area prone to earthquakes or extreme climate changes, and would have something written up clearing me of any liability. Hope this helps


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The columns are especially bad.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Agreed 100% with stonecutter and Gordon. The stone on those columns is adhered to what is most likely poured concrete. there is then most likely a good deal of heavy threaded rod epoxied into those stones on top. 3 pieces of 1" threaded rod (stainless) minimum per cap I'd say

I think they are among the ugliest things I've seen and the masonry is of the poorest quality but I'm not the end user. I build what the customer wants, not what I want.

Hire an engineer, none of us are going to stamp anything


----------



## Stone (Mar 23, 2009)

heavyc said:


> Sounds like Michigan maybe Lake Huron?


Good guess but actually one of the Lake Erie islands. If I do it the columns will be reinforced concrete as you guys described and everything pinned and epoxied, and I have decided to insist on an engineer signing off on it based on the responses. 
The finished project will look similar but I hope a whole lot different with my spin on it. I am a stone sculptor besides being a mason and I get to do some weird fun stuff occasionally that may not be to everyone's taste. It is interesting how much some of you dislike the original project. I will post a picture of my version if it comes to fruition.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck with this, keep us posted.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

I grew up on Lake Erie. And fish it regularly when I return to visit. That opens a debacle of obstacles. Lake-effect winds, bitter cold temps, snow and the list goes on. The footing hurdle I would guess will be tough? Maybe the freeze zone isn't as deep with the island factor?


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Even if it was engineered, and could be built safely, I wouldn't want my name on something so dang ugly :no:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Horrendous, hideous and horrifying!

Why couldn't you just propose a nice graceful arch and call it a day...

Sometimes simple is better!


----------

